# Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2007)

*Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

Aufbauend auf einen großartigen Thread im Nvnews-Forum, der offenbar leider nicht mehr gepflegt wird, soll dieser PCGH-Extreme-Thread über bereits erschienene Spiele mit DX10-Unterstützung und über kommende Spiele informieren. Damit ich die Roadmap immer weiter pflegen kann, wird der Thread vorerst Read-Only sein, Fragen und Anregungen dann bitte an anderer Stelle posten. Die Liste wird ständig weiter ergänzt.

* Company of Heroes*
Publisher: THQ
Entwickler: Relic
Typ: DX10-Patch (V 1.70)
Erschienen am: 31.05.2007




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DX10: korrekter Lichteinfall bei Reflexionen (V. 1.70)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DX10: Die Lampe beleuchtet die Umgebung (V. 1.70)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DX10: zusätzliche Objekte durch Instancing (V. 1.70)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Direktvergleich: DX10 mit Patch 1.7 und Patch 1.71




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Direktvergleich: DX10 mit Patch 1.7 und Patch 1.71





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Direktvergleich: DX10 mit Patch 1.7 und Patch 1.71


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

*Call of Juarez*
Publisher: Ubi Soft
Entwickler: Techland
Typ: DX10-Patch (nur für US-Version), alternativ DX10-Benchmark nutzbar
Erschienen am: 21.06.2007




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

*Lost Planet: Extreme Condition*
Publisher: Capcom
Entwickler: -
Typ: DX10 "out of the box", erster Patch über Steam brachte optische Verbesserungen bei Motion Blur und Fur Shading
Erschienen am: 21.06.2007




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Optischer Unterschied im Original: Nur die Schatten sehen wirklich anders aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Patch: Deutliche Unterschiede dank Fur Shading




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Patch: Deutliche Unterschiede dank Fur Shading






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Patch: Bewegungsunschärfe sieht echter aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Patch: Tiefenschärfe sieht echter aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2007)

*Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

* Bioshock*
Publisher: 2k Games
Entwickler: Irrational
 DX10-Info: DX10 "out of the box"
Erschienen am: 23.08.2007
Hier geht's zur Webseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DX9: Die Wellenbewegungen entstehen durch mehrere Texturen, die übereinander verschoben werden.DX10: Realistischere Simulation der Wasseroberfläche inklusive Refraktion (Lichtbrechung) und Reflexion durch Shadereinsatz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DX9: Niedrige Schattentexturauflösung = weniger Details. DX10: Höhere Schattentexturauflösung bei DX10 - nicht zwingend ein DX10-"Feature". Mehr Details z. B. bei den Speichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DX9: Die Wellenbewegungen entstehen durch mehrere Texturen, die übereinander verschoben werden. DX10: Realistischere Simulation der Wasseroberfläche inklusive Refraktion (Lichtbrechung) und Reflexion durch Shadereinsatz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DX9: Solide Objekte schneiden den Rauch ab. DX10: Der Rauch ist gleichmäßig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

*World in Conflict*
Publisher: Vivendi
Entwickler: Massive
DX10-Info: DX10 "out of the box"
EVT: 21.09.2007




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

*Hellgate: London*
Publisher: Electronic Arts
Entwickler: Flagship Studios
DX10-Info: DX10 "out of the box"
EVT: 31.10.2007
Hier gehts zur Webseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

*Flight Sim X Add-on: Acceleration*
Publisher: Microsoft
Entwickler: Microsoft Game Studios
DX10-Info: DX10 "out of the box"
EVT: 23.10.2007 (USA)
 Hier gehts zur Webseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

*Crysis*
Publisher: EA
Entwickler: Crytek
DX10-Info: DX10 "out of the box"
EVT: 16.11.2007
Hier gehts zu einer Top-Crysis-Webseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

Herr der Ringe Online
Publisher: Codemasters
Entwickler: Turbine
DX10-Info: DX10 per Patch vom 11.11.2007
EVT: 24.04.2007




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Herr der Ringe Online: Der Wasservergleich (Bilder: HardOPC)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Herr der Ringe Online: Der Wasservergleich (Bilder: HardOPC)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Herr der Ringe Online: Der Schattenvergleich (Bilder: HardOPC)*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Direct X 10: die Spieleübersicht + Roadmap*

*Universe at War*
Publisher: SEGA
Entwickler: Petroglyph
DX10-Info: DX10 "out of the box"
EVT: 31.01.2008




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Universe at War: Direct X 9 gegen Direct X 10 (Vergleich der Partikeleffekte)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Universe at War: Direct X 9 gegen Direct X 10 (Vergleich der Schatten)*


----------

